# TNT Dip



## kadesma (May 17, 2012)

This is great with veggies,instead of ranch dip I enjoy it with crackers as well. Mix  1 c. mayo,1c. sour cream,1 Tab. soy sauce 2 Tab. chopped water chestnuts, 2.Tab. chopped crystallized ginger I rinse and dry well. 1 Tab. chopped fresh cilantro or more if you like. Mix all together and blend well. Chill several hours then serve with an assortment of raw cold veggies  and a few crackers.
Kadesma


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 17, 2012)

I could eat that!  Sounds yummy, thanks, Ma!


----------



## Snip 13 (May 18, 2012)

Sounds wacky Kades but will try it anyway since strange concoctions usually taste great  Our odd sandwich likes are very similar so if you like it I should to lol!


----------



## kadesma (May 18, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I could eat that!  Sounds yummy, thanks, Ma!


You're so welcome pf. Thank you.
ma


----------



## kadesma (May 18, 2012)

Snip 13 said:


> Sounds wacky Kades but will try it anyway since strange concoctions usually taste great  Our odd sandwich likes are very similar so if you like it I should to lol!


It does sound strange more of an asian way to it, but it is good.
kadesma


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (May 18, 2012)

How could that dip not be good!

Very nice. +1


----------



## Snip 13 (May 19, 2012)

kadesma said:


> It does sound strange more of an asian way to it, but it is good.
> kadesma



I'll take your word fro it and give it a try  Thanks Kades


----------



## kadesma (May 19, 2012)

Gourmet Greg said:


> How could that dip not be good!
> 
> Very nice. +1


Thank you
I like it during the summer with veggies.
kades


----------



## kadesma (May 19, 2012)

Snip 13 said:


> I'll take your word fro it and give it a try  Thanks Kades


Great snip, enjoy.
kades


----------

